# Chicken Thighs (Hickory Smoked)



## Bearcarver (Jul 5, 2013)

*Chicken Thighs *(Hickory Smoked)

First I gotta say, I'm not usually big on chicken, however these thighs were the best chicken I have ever eaten.

*I'll give a short Step by Step, just to show how I did mine:*

I started out with 9 Chick Thighs.

Brined them for 6 hours in a Poultry Brine I got from a Buddy of mine.

Coat well with a good rub on top of EVOO.
Then I wrapped them in plastic wrap & put them in the fridge.


*The rest went like the following:*

1:15PM--------------Fill AMNPS with Hickory Pellets, and light one end.
1:30PM--------------Pre-heat MES 40 to 225˚, and put AMNPS in bottom left.
1:45PM--------------Remove Thighs from fridge, and put all 9 Thighs on one grill rack.
2:00PM--------------Put full rack of Thighs in 2nd position of smoker, and empty rack above it.
3:30PM--------------Change heat to 250˚.
3:30PM--------------Also flipped all thighs over, and lost one to my crummy porch floor (Thigh last seen flying over pet cemetery into woods).
4:15PM--------------Change heat to 275˚.
4:30PM--------------Put Stuffed Taters (Mrs Bear made) in pan on top rack.
5:00PM--------------Remove All from smoker.




Thanks for looking,
Bear




Thighs soaking in Poultry Brine:




Through the Looking Glass:



Better look of what's going on:



Stuffed Taters ready for Half hour in smoke:



Everything pulled from smoker:



Closer look at thighs:



Taters smoked & ready to eat:



Bear's first helping:


__________________


----------



## jrod62 (Jul 5, 2013)

Thats looks delicious. Love Stuffed Taters !!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 5, 2013)

Looks good Bear! I didn't know chickens could fly after their dead, now I do!!!


----------



## frosty (Jul 5, 2013)

Bearcarver, those look great!  You photos are always the best!


----------



## chef willie (Jul 5, 2013)

Awwww buddy, you had me rolling with that 'last seen flying over the pet cemetery' crack.....I can just see you flinging that thigh like a Frisbee. Good looking thighs that are left....sweet color & skin looks crispy edible. I know you're not a big briner.....what's the Bear verdict on that??.......Willie


----------



## woodcutter (Jul 5, 2013)

I can see why you keep up on your window. Glad it tasted as good as it looks!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 5, 2013)

jrod62 said:


> Thats looks delicious. Love Stuffed Taters !!!!


Thanks jrod !!

Bear


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks good Bear! I didn't know chickens could fly after their dead, now I do!!!


Thanks Sailor!!

That one flew pretty good---Ticked me off !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 5, 2013)

Frosty said:


> Bearcarver, those look great!  You photos are always the best!


Thank You Frosty!!!

Good to see you!

Bear


Chef Willie said:


> Awwww buddy, you had me rolling with that 'last seen flying over the pet cemetery' crack.....I can just see you flinging that thigh like a Frisbee. Good looking thighs that are left....sweet color & skin looks crispy edible. I know you're not a big briner.....what's the Bear verdict on that??.......Willie


Thanks Willie!!

I had it pinned to the grill with the back of my hand, but it got away to the floor.

Good it cleared the Pet Cemetery. Mrs Bear wouldn't like chicken parts on Shadow's (Lab) grave!!

The brine was real good, but not needed for thighs. I should have saved it for breasts.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 5, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> I can see why you keep up on your window. Glad it tasted as good as it looks!


Thanks Todd !!!!

I love my MES Window!!

Bear


----------



## wwdragon (Jul 5, 2013)

Bear they look AMAZING 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 wish I was closer to you so I could partake in your smoking goodness :)

Barry


----------



## disco (Jul 5, 2013)

What a fantastic looking meal. Sigh, another project on the list for me to try.

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 5, 2013)

wwdragon said:


> Bear they look AMAZING
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Barry!!!

Wouldn't mind living closer to you for the fishing!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 5, 2013)

Disco said:


> What a fantastic looking meal. Sigh, another project on the list for me to try.
> 
> Disco


Thank You Disco!!!

Bear


----------



## fishinchik (Jul 5, 2013)

Bear, if I ever learn to smoke half as good as what you do time and time again,  I'll be .. well fat.. but happy and full of good yummies. lol     Awesome job!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 6, 2013)

FishinChik said:


> Bear, if I ever learn to smoke half as good as what you do time and time again,  I'll be .. well fat.. but happy and full of good yummies. lol     Awesome job!!


Thank You Very Much FishinChik !!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You'll probably blow right by me!!

Bear


----------



## moikel (Jul 6, 2013)

Great looking plate Bear! Lovely colour on those thighs.


----------



## seenred (Jul 6, 2013)

Outstanding plate, Bear!  It's all making me drool!

Red


----------



## wwdragon (Jul 6, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Barry!!!
> 
> Wouldn't mind living closer to you for the fishing!!!
> 
> Bear


You get down here one day I will take you fishing, of course payment for said fishing will be me picking your brain for smoking tips :)

Barry


----------



## the zil (Jul 6, 2013)

This forum is making me fat! I have to try this. Thanks for including the detail, really helps. Those tatters look as good as the chicky. I'm starting to believe I could sell my stove to buy more meat for the smoker. I may never cook inside again.


----------



## fishinchik (Jul 6, 2013)

Question Bear...   I keep coming back to this thread looking at those thighs for learning options.  

It looks like you left the skin on.. and from the lack of char, didn't grill them after the smoke.  Did the skin come out bite thru?      My dad is a huge fan of smoked chicken so I make it for him often.  If I pull the skin off, naturally it's not as flavorful or juicy.   When I leave skin on,  it' has a rubbery texture and all the rub flavors and smoke seems to be lost on the skin.   I usually grill them off right out of the smoker but that always chars the sugars in the rubs.  Any advice?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 6, 2013)

FishinChik said:


> Question Bear...   I keep coming back to this thread looking at those thighs for learning options.
> 
> It looks like you left the skin on.. and from the lack of char, didn't grill them after the smoke.  Did the skin come out bite thru?      My dad is a huge fan of smoked chicken so I make it for him often.  If I pull the skin off, naturally it's not as flavorful or juicy.   When I leave skin on,  it' has a rubbery texture and all the rub flavors and smoke seems to be lost on the skin.   I usually grill them off right out of the smoker but that always chars the sugars in the rubs.  Any advice?


I love the skin & never remove it. It wasn't overly crispy, but not at all rubbery. Just right to me.

I bumped it up to 250* at 3:30, and then 275* at 4:15, and pulled it at 5:00 PM. (275* is my Max)

Bear


----------



## fishinchik (Jul 6, 2013)

Then there is my issue, I need to adjust my temps at the end.   Thanks oodles Bear!  I'll give it a try.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 6, 2013)

FishinChik said:


> Then there is my issue, I need to adjust my temps at the end.   Thanks oodles Bear!  I'll give it a try.


Yup, many of those who can bump it up higher than 275*, but my MES 40 only goes to 275*, but it seems to be high enough.

Before I had a grill, Mrs Bear used to bake the thighs & drums until they were actually done, and then I would brush a little BBQ sauce on the pieces & flip them around on my gas grill to crisp up the skin.

My smoking way is better, because it doesn't burn the skin, or stick to the grill.

Bear


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 6, 2013)

Nice , Bear. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Gotta do me some more of those, been a while; Trish don't like Thighs , only Breastes.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 6, 2013)

Moikel said:


> Great looking plate Bear! Lovely colour on those thighs.


I Thank You!!!

Bear


SeenRed said:


> Outstanding plate, Bear!  It's all making me drool!
> 
> Red


Thank You Much, Red !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 7, 2013)

The Zil said:


> This forum is making me fat! I have to try this. Thanks for including the detail, really helps. Those tatters look as good as the chicky. I'm starting to believe I could sell my stove to buy more meat for the smoker. I may never cook inside again.


Thank You!!

This forum doesn't do my waistline much good either!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## hambone1950 (Jul 7, 2013)

Great post , bear. Very entertaining and informative. Chicken thighs are one of my favorite things to smoke. The smoked potatoes and corn just complete that meal so nicely. Great home cookin , brother!   :grilling_smilie:


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 7, 2013)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Nice , Bear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Stan !!!

My Dad was a Breast man, but both of his Sons prefer nice legs & butts.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 7, 2013)

Hambone1950 said:


> Great post , bear. Very entertaining and informative. Chicken thighs are one of my favorite things to smoke. The smoked potatoes and corn just complete that meal so nicely. Great home cookin , brother!


Thank You Hambone!!!

Hard to believe how much awesome smoke flavor those Taters pick up in such a short time!!

Bear


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jul 9, 2013)

The Zil said:


> This forum is making me fat! I have to try this. Thanks for including the detail, really helps. Those tatters look as good as the chicky. I'm starting to believe I could sell my stove to buy more meat for the smoker. I may never cook inside again.


It's not the forum making you fat... It's your taste in good food! It made me fat a long time ago!


----------



## the zil (Jul 9, 2013)

Ahh, smoker fed fat is the new sexy. Lol


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 10, 2013)

The Zil said:


> Ahh, smoker fed fat is the new sexy. Lol


There ya go!!!

Bear


----------



## reinhard (Jul 10, 2013)

That sure looks plenty tasty!!. I made Mrs. Bears stuffed potatoes and they were a big hit. Now i have the rest of my family making them and some friends. Reinhard


----------



## sqwib (Jul 10, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> *Chicken Thighs *(Hickory Smoked)
> 
> First I gotta say, I'm not usually big on chicken, however these thighs were the best chicken I have ever eaten.
> 
> ...


More confirmation that skin can be done at lower heat!!

Looks great Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 10, 2013)

Reinhard said:


> That sure looks plenty tasty!!. I made Mrs. Bears stuffed potatoes and they were a big hit. Now i have the rest of my family making them and some friends. Reinhard


Thank You Reinhard !!!

It's amazing how things like that spread through family & friends. We had them at Mr & Mrs Bear Jr's house, and next thing you know we made them at our house.

Bear


----------



## dfbourg (Jul 10, 2013)

Awesome looking thighs. I sure hope mine looks close to that this weekend when I try some for the first time. It's a good thing that I am a marathon runner because of all the great looking food on here, I will need to add a few extra miles a week to keep the weight in check.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 11, 2013)

dfbourg said:


> Awesome looking thighs. I sure hope mine looks close to that this weekend when I try some for the first time. It's a good thing that I am a marathon runner because of all the great looking food on here, I will need to add a few extra miles a week to keep the weight in check.


Thank You Much!!!

Yours will be Great !!!

I hated running 1 1/2 miles every morning, in the Army!!!

Before that, and since, my running was done around the bases---Seemed to have more purpose.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 11, 2013)

SQWIB said:


> More confirmation that skin can be done at lower heat!!
> 
> Looks great Bear


Thanks SQWIB !!!

Yup---Not rubbery at all.

Bear


----------



## phxsmoke (Jul 25, 2013)

These look amazing!  I've been looking for a thigh recipe for my first cook in my MES 30 I picked up.  I cant wait to give it a try.  If you were to sauce these would you do it in the last 30-45 min of the cook @ 275?

Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 25, 2013)

PHXsmoke said:


> These look amazing!  I've been looking for a thigh recipe for my first cook in my MES 30 I picked up.  I cant wait to give it a try.  If you were to sauce these would you do it in the last 30-45 min of the cook @ 275?
> 
> Thanks!


Thank You PHX !!!!

Yes, if I were to sauce them, I would add a light coat for that last 30 to 45 minutes @ 275*

Bear


----------



## tonybel (Jul 25, 2013)

Chicken thighs looks perfect. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## randycandy (Oct 10, 2013)

Bear, that comment about that thigh seen flying over the pet cemetery made me laugh my a** off. :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 11, 2013)

Tonybel said:


> Chicken thighs looks perfect. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks Tony!!

Sorry I missed your comment for so long!

Bear


randycandy said:


> Bear, that comment about that thigh seen flying over the pet cemetery made me laugh my a** off. :)


Thanks Randy!!

LOL---It wasn't funny at the time----Dang thing was hot, and I hate throwing good food away. Raccoons were happy that night, Guaranteed !!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## frankbe (Oct 12, 2013)

The Zil said:


> This forum is making me fat! I have to try this. Thanks for including the detail, really helps. Those tatters look as good as the chicky. I'm starting to believe I could sell my stove to buy more meat for the smoker. I may never cook inside again.


+ 1 here !

And those taters ... awesome !

Selling the stove and buy extra towels to put over my keyboard...


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2013)

FrankBE said:


> + 1 here !
> 
> And those taters ... awesome !
> 
> Selling the stove and buy extra towels to put over my keyboard...


LOL----Thanks Frank!!!

Bear


----------



## jeff-rey dubose (Oct 13, 2013)

Bear: They look like Heaven


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 13, 2013)

Jeff-rey Dubose said:


> Bear: They look like Heaven


Thank You Much, Jeff !!!

Bear


----------



## steve carpenter (Oct 14, 2013)

Looks good.  I've been thinking about doing chicken on my WSM again.  I usually cook it on my kettle so I can get the skin crispier but that only holds so much at a time.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 14, 2013)

Steve Carpenter said:


> Looks good. I've been thinking about doing chicken on my WSM again. I usually cook it on my kettle so I can get the skin crispier but that only holds so much at a time.


Thank You Steve!!

You can get some nice crispy skin on your WSM, at the end, after putting some Great Smoke on earlier.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 14, 2013)

God, Bear

Thank you.  I'm still laughing--I really needed this cause I'm still bummed out.  They looked great!!!!

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 14, 2013)

GaryHibbert said:


> God, Bear
> 
> Thank you.  I'm still laughing--I really needed this cause I'm still bummed out.  They looked great!!!!
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!!!

What are you laughing at---The flying Thigh, or the Happy Raccoons?   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## domapoi (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey Bear, it is a same you let that one bird take flight over the pet cemetery and into the woods! I would have brushed it off and fed it to my Daughter-in-law instead,.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 15, 2013)

Love it Dom

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 16, 2013)

DOMAPOI said:


> Hey Bear, it is a same you let that one bird take flight over the pet cemetery and into the woods! I would have brushed it off and fed it to my Daughter-in-law instead,.


LOL---I could think of a few peeps to feed that way, but my Sweet DIL isn't one of them. She makes this Bear awesome Halupkis, Cakes, Pies, and all kinds of treats!!!  My Son rescued her from NJ, and she is forever grateful. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## rabbithutch (Oct 16, 2013)

Howdy, Bear

You KNOW that I'm gonna rip off that recipe don't you?

Very well done and great Qview.

Thank you.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 16, 2013)

rabbithutch said:


> Howdy, Bear
> 
> You KNOW that I'm gonna rip off that recipe don't you?
> 
> ...


Thank You RH !!!

You may rip off any of my Step by Steps!!!   That's what they're there for!!

Bear


----------



## newbsmoke (Oct 17, 2013)

In the step by step it says out a good rub on top of EVOO... What's EVOO?

Also what's ANMP I keep seeing?

Sorry for the newb questions haha.


----------



## sqwib (Oct 17, 2013)

NewbSmoke said:


> In the step by step it says out a good rub on top of EVOO... *What's EVOO? Extra Virgin Olive Oil *
> 
> Also what's ANMP I keep seeing?  The “NEW” A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER(AMNPS)
> 
> Sorry for the newb questions haha.


----------



## backyardboss (Oct 17, 2013)

Another Newb checking in, and I have a couple questions as well.

I can answer yours though, and mine are related so maybe we can both learn something here.

the EVOO= extra virgin olive oil

Amnp- is the pellet smoker box, filled with wood pellets of whatever wood you prefer. There are plenty of pic's and  people using this thing around here, though I had never heard of it before a week or two ago myself.

Here it is A- Maze- N- Pellet smoker http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/a-maze-n-pellet-smoker

So, my questions- Why all the love for the AMNP? Instead of the standard chips or chunks? The AMNP is only the smoke source, correct? Not the heat source as well? (No, I haven't read my own link above yet, that comes next) Would I set the temp lower to accommodate for some heat coming from the pellets or is it limited like chips and chunks? Will this pellet box fit into most any upright box smoker?

Bearcarver, first I love everything I've read you making and plan to follow many of them, this one included, so many thanks- For the thighs, do you go straight from fridge to smoker? Still chilled?

As a general rule, do any of you bring the meat up to temp before it goes in the smoker, or is there any rule of thumb there? re. the temp of the meat going on.

I have a Masterbuilt XL. When I am smoking at a relatively low temp, most recently a pretty large Butt @ 220+- I don't seem to get much smoke. I'm not convinced my thermometer is correct for one thing, so I may have been @ around 200 or less, so that may be the problem. Or do any of you crank up the heat to get the smoke rolling then reduce it when the meat goes in? Course that can't be done as I add more chunks.

Thanks to anyone willing to jump in here and sorry for being long winded, I don't typically post in book form...


----------



## newbsmoke (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks backyard boss!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 17, 2013)

Backyardboss said:


> Another Newb checking in, and I have a couple questions as well.
> 
> I can answer yours though, and mine are related so maybe we can both learn something here.
> 
> ...


*Bear*


----------



## backyardboss (Oct 18, 2013)

Bear thanks for the reply. After reading further about the AMNP, it is on the very short list of nextgets.

Right there with a thermometer that works and a better water/drip pan. Looking forward to using this thing and it opens up the entire cold smoke idea for me, which could be really really dangerous! ha.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 18, 2013)

Backyardboss said:


> Bear thanks for the reply. After reading further about the AMNP, it is on the very short list of nextgets.
> 
> Right there with a thermometer that works and a better water/drip pan. Looking forward to using this thing and it opens up the entire cold smoke idea for me, which could be really really dangerous! ha.


Glad I could help!!

As for the thermometer, like most guys on here, I would recommend the Maverick ET 732. The guy who sells the AMNPS also sells the ET 732. You can save on shipping.

Bear


----------



## franko (Oct 19, 2013)

Bear, this is a great and informative thread (as yours usually are). Would you mind sharing the rub recipe you used on these?

Thanks,

Franko


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 20, 2013)

franko said:


> Bear, this is a great and informative thread (as yours usually are). Would you mind sharing the rub recipe you used on these?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Franko


Thank You Franko!!

I'm sorry, I don't have that recipe. I bought that rub from a Buddy of mine.

Bear


----------



## scooper (Oct 20, 2013)

Lookin' good, Bear!  You are always an inspiration!


----------



## ericparkr (Oct 22, 2013)

Your dishes images are look good.I never to try thigh chicken and other recipes .But after your blog story , i think the all recipes most use to eat one time in my life thanks to share all delicious dishes.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 22, 2013)

scooper said:


> Lookin' good, Bear!  You are always an inspiration!


Thank You Much, Scooper !!

Bear


ericparkr said:


> Your dishes images are look good.I never to try thigh chicken and other recipes .But after your blog story , i think the all recipes most use to eat one time in my life thanks to share all delicious dishes.


Thank You Eric !!

All of my Step by Steps are there to help!!

Any questions, just give me a Yell !!

Bear


----------

